# Impact Craters in Delaware



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

I came home yesterday to find a nice surprise on the doorstep. Compliments of Nick in OH. Thank you brother. I always liked the RP Vintage 90's and can't wait to try out the Espresso Graycliff and Grand Hubano. I have to admit...this was very unexpected since I am a newbie here. Thank a bunch.

Sorry for the lack of pictures. I keep getting an error here. Will post once figured out.

(1) 5 Vegas Classic
(1) Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
(1) Gurkha Legend
(1) Padilla Hubano
(1) Grand Hubano 3 Siglos
(1) Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!


A newbie from 2006? :lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nick...always hitting a n00b up right! Nice work!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Python said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> A newbie from 2006? :lol: :lol:


LOL! Plus 1

Not a bad hit


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

8 posts...I think that constitutes me as a newbie still 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice bomb Nick!!!


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris for the help. Worked like a charm.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

that graycliff looks tasty


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

There ya go!


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

Now you all can see my ugly mug.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Bcalabrese said:


> Now you all can see my ugly mug.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Anton said:


> Bcalabrese said:
> 
> 
> > Now you all can see my ugly mug.


 :biglaugh:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit ace


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I had to make him post somehow! j/k This was a return fire. Glad to see those smokes made it safely. Enjoy!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Bcalabrese said:


> 8 posts...I think that constitutes me as a newbie still 8)


Nah, you're broken in now......

Nice hit!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Aces is RELENTLESS!!! He's INSANE!! He's a true Hitman. 




......His day is coming...soon


----------

